# ati-drivers não funciona no Xorg 6.8.0-r1

## Guzymuzy

Recentemente fiz um update do xorg e instalei o xorg 6.8.0-r1.

Daí percebi que tinha perdido a minha aceleração 3D na minha placa ATI Radeon 9600 pro.

Dei um emerge -pv ati-drivers e notei que o portage deveria reinstalar o Xorg 6.7.0-r2 como dependência.

Fiz um emerge --nodeps ati-drivers e refiz o xorg.conf, mas depois disso não consegui fazer o kdm rodar novamente.

Agora estou rodando sem aceleração 3D mesmo, usando os drivers genérico para radeon do kernel, até eu criar coragem novamente para retornar para o xorg 6.7.0-r2.

Alguém já passou por isso?

Gustavo Motta

----------

## codemaker

Tentei duas vezes até que li no forum que os drivers ATi e o xorg-6.8 não eram compatíveis um com o outro. Sei de quem tem uma 9500 a funcionar o xorg-6.8 mas não usa os ati-drivers. Usa o driver do xorg.

----------

## Mythos

Sim de facto os drivers da ati só funcionam bem com o xorg 6.7.0.

Com uma radeon 9200 se, consegui usar os drivers do xorg e ter opengl. Os resultados em termos de performance, significam um rendimento de -40% ou mais ...

Se tiveres um amd64, reza para teres uma ATI <9500. Se tiveres uma ati mobile 9700 podes esquecer o opengl.

----------

## Iluminatus

Se tiveres deseperado, podes tentar sacar o ultimo cvs do xorg. 

Tens também que sacar o ultimo cvs do mesa e se não me engano do dri, e tb sacas o ultimo cvs do projecto r300, e tentas, ao k parece ja há muita coisa a funcionar sem perdas de rendimento significativas. (A acrditar no k se ouve no rage3d).

Se keres mesmo saber como é vais a pagina do projecto r300.

http://r300.sf.net

e vê isto http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/r300/r300_driver/README?rev=1.4&view=markup

Este projecto r300 destina-se a fornecer suporte dri as placas r300 (radeom 9700 /mobility)

----------

## Mythos

... está lá um aviso:

The source code on this website may damage your hardware.

It is *UNTESTED* and *BROKEN* !

Or, at least, some of it is.

eu também estou curioso com esse projecto, mas não tem drivers para amd64  :Sad: 

tenta os novos drivers da ati sairam ontem ...

----------

## Guzymuzy

É os novos drivers da ATI sairam, mas ainda não dão suporte ao Xorg 6.8.

Por enquanto vou ter que esperar mesmo.

As coisas estão funcionando bem por aqui com o Xorg 6.7 e acho que vou esperar por uma solução futura da ATI.

Mesmo assim, muito Obrigado!

GUstavo Motta

----------

## amadio

Eu estou com uma ati-radeon 9200 num vaio com xorg-6.8.0-r1. 

Os drivers da ati estão funcionando para mim. Eu ainda não medi a performance, entretanto. 

A única coisa obscura que me aconteceu (depois que apliquei um patch no kernel 2.6.9 para poder

usar um touchpad alps com  o driver synaptics) foi o X reiniciar (no log diz que recebeu um 

SEGV) quando eu fazia rolar a tela com o canto do touchpad. 

Eu ainda preciso fuçar mais um pouco pra descobrir o que causa isso, mas só mais pra frente;

estou nas iminências de um exame e não estudar agora é quase que suicídio... 

Depois eu conto o fim da história... ou abro um tópico novo  :Confused: 

----------

## codemaker

Que versão dos drivers estás a utilizar? Eu também tenho uma 9200 mas apesar de conseguir iniciar o xorg 6.8, não tem aceleração 3D e dá muitos problemas. Por exemplo, o X é reiniciado quando o screen saver arranca (openGL   :Rolling Eyes:  ) e também dava problemas quando usava a consola. Não me lembro se o problema era não conseguir mudar para a consola se quando volta ao X a imagem ficava toda alterada. Se calhar aconteci um pouca das duas coisas  :Razz: 

----------

## Iluminatus

É só esperar mais uns dias, ou talvez menos, a ATI disse que iria libertar drivers pra linux compativeis com Xorg 6.8, e baseados na driver 8.08, isso em principio quererá dizer que ja poderemos jogar todos os jogos. Irá sair até ao Natal. Mas já ouvi rumores da 1ª semana de Dezembro.

----------

## amadio

Tente usar o fglrx_config para configurar. Estou em outro computador agora, não lembro agora que drivers estão instalados, mas os problemas só aparecem pra mim quando eu tento fazer rolar 

a tela com com o scrollwheel do mouse. GL funciona, mas é instável. Nesse meio tempo fui fazer

a atualização (que não fazia há mais ou menos 1 mês) e voltaram os problemas. Deve estar relacionado com permissões, porque quando eu rodo como root, não aparece. Muito obscuro.

Logo eu posto os drivers que estava usando, e digo como (ou se) consegui configurar o X.

----------

## Mythos

 *amadio wrote:*   

> Tente usar o fglrx_config para configurar. Estou em outro computador agora, não lembro agora que drivers estão instalados, mas os problemas só aparecem pra mim quando eu tento fazer rolar 
> 
> a tela com com o scrollwheel do mouse. GL funciona, mas é instável. Nesse meio tempo fui fazer
> 
> a atualização (que não fazia há mais ou menos 1 mês) e voltaram os problemas. Deve estar relacionado com permissões, porque quando eu rodo como root, não aparece. Muito obscuro.
> ...

 

Por muitas permissões que alteres, os drivers da ati ficaram sempre instaveis, isto porque a ati não tem  suporte para xorg >=6.7.99.

Pior ainda é não ter drivers para amd64 !!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GothicKnight

Eu ja tentei mil e uma maneiras para instalar os drivers da ATI na minha 9600 Pro Mobile, mas nada... Segundo o HOWTO que estava a seguir ela era suportada, mas já me disseram o contrário o que começo a acreditar.

  Também agora estou a usar o X.org 6.8 por isso não vale apena...

  Se alguem souber de alguma novidade que abra um topico a avisar   :Wink: 

----------

## Mythos

 *GothicKnight wrote:*   

> Eu ja tentei mil e uma maneiras para instalar os drivers da ATI na minha 9600 Pro Mobile, mas nada... Segundo o HOWTO que estava a seguir ela era suportada, mas já me disseram o contrário o que começo a acreditar.
> 
>   Também agora estou a usar o X.org 6.8 por isso não vale apena...
> 
>   Se alguem souber de alguma novidade que abra um topico a avisar  

 

Se tiveres com um feeling que hoje é o teu dia de sorte, tenta isto:

http://r300.sourceforge.net

----------

## GothicKnight

Obrigado pelo concelho, mas pelo que estou a ver isto ainda é demasiado BETA. Isto para já funciona e se quero jogar vou para Win Dos (blasfemia)...

  O unico problema que tenho na placa é este, se alguem souber algo, agradecia porque é mesmo chato.

----------

## RedPingüim

Alguém já está usando o novo driver da ATI com suporte para Xorg 6.8?

http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html

----------

## To

Estou a compilar o Xorg 6.8 para usar os novos drivers.

Tó

----------

## Mythos

Bom eu estou à nora, uns conseguem funcionar com os 64b outros não ;(, pelo que sei parece que funcionam para x86  :Smile: 

----------

## RedPingüim

 *To wrote:*   

> Estou a compilar o Xorg 6.8 para usar os novos drivers.
> 
> Tó

 

Se possível, deixe um relato sobre o funcionamento a contentou, ou não...   :Cool: 

----------

## Mythos

```
kwisatz@dune ~ $ glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

kwisatz@dune ~ $ glxgears

6160 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1232.000 FPS

6903 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1380.600 FPS

6899 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1379.800 FPS
```

Funcionam bem corri o tuxracer e pela primeira vez na vida em ati ele não ficou com uns gatafunhos muito esquesitos  :Smile: 

Nota: isto é em amd64  :Wink: 

compilem com o gcc-3.4, eu não estava a conseguir porque tinha escolhido o gcc-3.3

----------

## RedPingüim

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kwisatz@dune ~ $ glxinfo |grep direct
> 
> ...

 

Muito obrigado, irei testar também...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

```
To ~ # glxgears

4481 frames in 5.0 seconds = 896.200 FPS

9262 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1852.400 FPS

10988 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2197.600 FPS

7001 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1400.200 FPS

6336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1267.200 FPS

16720 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3344.000 FPS

```

Tou a compilar o openoffice por isso deve estar abaixo do que dá na realidade mas não está mau:)

Tó

----------

## Mythos

Não consigo por o enemy a funcionar aliás nenhum jogo da ID ;(

em 64b ...

```
 et-etpro

ET 2.56 linux-i386 Sep 10 2003

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/kwisatz/.etwolf/etpro

/opt/enemy-territory/etpro/etpro-3_1_0.pk3 (89 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etpro

/home/kwisatz/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3828 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1280x800

Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect

***********************************************************

 You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!

 Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1 when starting the game.

***********************************************************

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1280x800

Received signal 11, exiting...

```

 If this is intentional, add

       "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"

 to the command line when starting the game.

***********************************************************

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1280x800

Received signal 11, exiting...

----------

## codemaker

Aqui já tenho ATi Radeon 9200 com Xorg 6.8.0 e os novos drivers ati a funcionar com aceleração 3D. A performance parece-me melhor mas de notar que para além de actualizar o X e os drivers, passei também a usar o patch do con kolivas. Fico assim sem saber de onde vem o possível aumento de performance.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mythos

tchi é verdade consegui resolver o problema do ET:

```
nano /usr/games/bin/et-etpro

#!/bin/sh

export LIBGL_DRIVERS_DIR=/usr/X11R6/lib32/modules/dri

exec /usr/games/bin/et +set fs_game etpro ${@} +set r_ext_compiled_vertex_array 0 +set r_glDriver /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib32/libGL.so.1.2

```

os drivers estão porreiros pena continuarem com aqueles erros de vertex array no ET.

----------

## To

Eu ainda devo esperar mais um pouco até voltar a jogar em linux....

Tó

----------

## Guzymuzy

Os novos drivers funcionaram da mesma forma que antes....

O Doom 3 continua apresentando garbages e trava depois de um tempo de jogo.

E depois que eu intalei o xorg 6.8 deu um problema com as minhas fontes instaladas.

O KDE não as reconhece mais...

Ainda não sei como resolver o problema.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## Guzymuzy

O problema das fontes foi resolvido reinstalando o fontconfig.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## devilboy1488

finalmente tive a oportunidade de testar os novos drivers da ATI para linux, e epa ou sou um gajo cheio de sorte ou isto funciona nas mil maravilhas, so ainda nao testei o doom 3 para ver os tais garbages (k por sinal apareciam-me sim qd usava os drivers antigos), so far so good, 2800 FPS no glxgears axo k nao tá assim mto mal (se bem que com uma nvidia da mesma categoria desta placa consigo mais mas é uma boa evoluçao  :Very Happy: )

----------

## To

 *devilboy1488 wrote:*   

> finalmente tive a oportunidade de testar os novos drivers da ATI para linux, e epa ou sou um gajo cheio de sorte ou isto funciona nas mil maravilhas, so ainda nao testei o doom 3 para ver os tais garbages (k por sinal apareciam-me sim qd usava os drivers antigos), so far so good, 2800 FPS no glxgears axo k nao tá assim mto mal (se bem que com uma nvidia da mesma categoria desta placa consigo mais mas é uma boa evoluçao )

 

E qual é a tua placa? O problemas começam da 9600 para cima...

Tó

----------

## iadias

penei pra instala o gentoo hehe mas consegui e por final fui instala os drives da ati e funcionou na boa , apenas editando o xorg.conf

----------

## Guzymuzy

Agora estou usando: ati-drivers-8.10.19 e xorg-x11-6.8.2.

Estou tendo ótimos resultados com o Doom 3. Desapareceram os garbages e o jogo é perfeitamente "jogável"!.

Que ótimo! O Doom3 é realmente muito bom. Aqui em casa trava depois de muito tempo de jogo. Acredito ser superaquecimento, pq isso é mais frequente quando a temperatura ambiente está elevada.

O The Need for Speed 2 via cedega continua fechando sozinho quando se tenta mudar as configurações de vídeo. Jogável  na resolução default.

Alguém já rodou o Half-Life 2 e Counter Strike Source via cedega com os drivers ATI?

Gustavo Motta

----------

## To

Só o enemy of the territory e corre bem;)

ID rules hehe

Tó

----------

## Mythos

Após esta nova actualização dos drivers o quake3 também corre bastante bem, com som e tudo  :Smile: 

actualiza para os novos drivers:

para correr o quake3:

```
cat /usr/games/bin/quake3

#!/bin/sh

cd "/opt/quake3"

export LD_PRELOAD=libpthread.so.0

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:"

export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/modules/dri/

exec ./quake3.x86 set + snddevice /dev/adsp "$@"
```

----------

## To

Perdi-me agora Mythus... q é que os drivers têm haver com o som no q3?

Não jogo q3 entenda-se, existia alguma incompatibilidade?

Tó

----------

## Mythos

Olha To sinceramente, não faço ideia, o que é certo é que sem este comando set + snddevice /dev/adsp "$@" o quake 3 encrava.

com o comando funciona às mil maravilhas ...

----------

## To

Esquesito....  acho q vou ver isso hehehe.

Tó

----------

## Guzymuzy

Eu tinha problemas com o som no Quake 3 antigamente, mas mesmo antes destes drivers novos da ATI, eu coloquei o Quake 3 para rodar.

No meu caso o problema era com o arts do kde.

O jogo não começava se eu estivesse com o arts tocando algo.

Para jogar eu tinha que dar um kill no artsd.

Depois eu mexi numa configuração do arts e coloquei ele pra dormir toda vez que ele ficava ocioso por mais de 1 segundo.

Eu simplemente escrevo doom 3 no shell e vou fazer meus frags.

Quake rocks!

Gustavo Motta

----------

